
When to Copy Ideas, When to Steal Ideas - davnicwil
https://davnicwil.com/when-to-copy-ideas-when-to-steal-ideas/
======
RMPR
This reminds me a situation of a product I am building, copying an existing
one, turns out the original decided to go out of the market. More details:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22512596](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22512596)

[https://telegra.ph/Announcing-atbswp-a-minimalist-
keyboard-m...](https://telegra.ph/Announcing-atbswp-a-minimalist-keyboard-
macro-recording-and-playback-tool-03-16)

